# Dorsal Stripe



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

What breeds have a distinct dorsal stripe? I ask because my rescue doe Etta, as her nasty dry hair has been replaced by healthy hair, has developed a distinct, dark brown/black dorsal stripe. And as the boys have gotten healthier, they've also passed her in height by 4-5". I know one of the mini's has a dorsal, but for the life of me I can't remember. 

Of course, when she pops soon, who knows what color her babies will be!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I know a dorsal stripe is very common in Nubians, all of my Nubians and Nubian mixes have it.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think pretty much any breed can have it (except a Saanen). Quite a few of our Nigerians have one. Chamoisee colored goaties have the "dorsal stripe."


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do you have a picture?

Most Oberhaslis only come reddish brown with a black dorsal stripe and black legs. Commonly called the Chamoise pattern. Nigerians & Alpines can be this color pattern too. I have seen Nubians with the color pattern but their floppy ears give them away as such.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There are a lot of breeds that can have dorsal stripes. Just about any breed. A picture would help a lot. We could probably figure out what breed or mix she is.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have had 4 babies born with a dorsal stripe this year and we have never had that before and the yare Cashmere.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Most all color patterns in pygmies have a dorsal stripe to go along with the other characterisic mrkings of the breed standard, carmels and agouti's almost always have the dorsal stripe. As was mentioned just about any breed can have it with the exception of Saanens as they are supposed to be either totally white or off white.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

I was uploading pics at work today, when I came acros some of the Pregnant Wonder Etta. You can kinda see the dorsal stripe.

Here is a side shot from a month or so ago. I cleaned the pen, dont worry!










Now, the Etta Theatre!

Hmmmmm, there appears to be something tasty under the hay manger....










Maybe if I shift.....










Nooo, push to the right...almost....










Ahhh, reached it. Yum, two week old pumpkin rinds!










The laughing may commence.

I'll get better ones when I get home. Its very dark though, like a chocolate color.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

don't know about the dorsal but she sure is cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she looks verymuch nigerian dwarf. 

arent they funny when they want to get something LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd say she probably has some nigerian dwarf in her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She does look to have nigi in her, very pretty girl too!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I say Nigi and a cute one at that.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

she's got big airplane ears

so could she be like a first gen mini nubian?


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Etta, Butch, and Sundance were all rescues from an ignorant woman who bought them as babies from a Boer Breeder in Bigelow, AR. I've tried to get in touch with the breeder, but no luck. I guess she could be a Boer/Nubian/Nigi Cross?

Butch is Spanish/Boer, and Sundance I have absolutely no idea. I went to take new pictures last night, but was mobbed for sunflower seeds and graham crackers.

Ack, if she would just drop those babies already! But thank you, I think she is cute too! A Brat, but cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How recent are the hay pictures? From those pics, she looks to have a bit left. Not much of an udder yet - but a start of one for sure.


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Those are about three weeks old. Her udder is much, much larger now. And very well divided. And very heavy! I'm giving her another week. Her ligs are soft and her tailhead is arched, but the legs aren't posty.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

If you can - see if you can get ahold of a vet and get an injection of BoSe or order some selenium and Vitamin E gel (valleyvet.com has it). Only because they were not in a good way before you got her, it is not going to hurt to give her a bit of a boost and the kids also. Just a thought.


You have done a WONDERFUL job with her from the time that you got her!!!


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

Good idea, Allison! I'll call my vet today and see if they cant make that up for me.

Thank you for the compliment! I'm pretty proud-even Sundance is finally filling out. I think he is just high-strung. And someone hit him with a stick. If I pick up a rake or anything, he runs and cowers. Poor baby.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd say she has some Nigerian in her as well but I wouldn't call that a dorsal stripe though, we raise Mini-Nubians and our purebred Nubian does have a black stripe down their backs that's a dorsal stripe and some of our Mini's have it as well.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Dorsal stripes have no specific coloring.


----------

